# Parts Dilema



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Always seems to be fraught with uncertainty! I need to order a new escape wheel from Cousins, but I'm a bit foxed by the ETA images used on the downloads because they don't seem to match exactly what I have in my hand. Since you can't get a refund when it's your mistake and the parts+VAT+postage are not exactly cheap, I'm hesitant to order on the off-chance.

So the question is are some of the images generic, or do that have to match exactly, and I'm on a hiding to nothing? I have to ask because the escape wheel in question is an odd one. It's 'star'-shaped, whereas all the ones illustrated are regular 'wheels'.

I'm as certain as I can be that the movement in question is the ETA 2836R. I've trawled through all the available downloads and this seems to be the likley one (?). It fits the criteria almost exactly - Auto with rotor bearing, day-date etc. One question mark is the number of jewels. Mine's a 23, and all the listed ones are 17 or 25.

On the movement it's described as a Roamer MST '482', and maybe, as it's a Roamer-modified ETA they've changed the detailed spec? I just can't tell. Or else it's one that's not included in the Cousin's ETA list?

Sadly there are only 3 parts available on a specific 'MST 482' search, and the escape wheel is not one of them. As it happens I already bought two of the ones available - the clutch wheel and winding pinion - to replace mine which were rusted, but somehow in the reassembling I must have broken one of the delicate 'star' legs. Of course, I only discovered this after I'd reassembled it and spent a couple of hours fitting and re-fitting the balance wondering why it wasn't running properly!

I've been a bit nervous about tackling an auto day-date all by myself, so I've been patiently waiting to muster the courage to finally restore this rather rare Roamer - for nearly a year now. I was spurred on by Dr_Niss donating a good crystal he had spare (thanks again for that Dr_Niss!). So I'm feeling a bit embarassed to admit I broke something unavailable right near the very end!

Annoyingly two '428' ETA/Roamers (but housed in cases of different MKs) came up recently for sale on Ebay, a very rare event. I immediately considered buying them for spares, mainly in case the stems might be of identical length to mine (mine is/was rusty, like the setting lever - but useable). I'd already bought a new clutch and winding pinion from Cousins, so the prospect of a 'new' stem was appealing - they looked OK, and they just might be the exact same length?

I bid Â£50 max on the first, but it eventually went for over Â£100. i didn't want to go that far, but I should have watched more carefully for the second one. I was assuming it would also go for about Â£100, so I didn't watch too closely. Foolish me, because later, I discovered it went for less than Â£40. So I kicked myself firmly up the backside - especially since I'd already forked out Â£25 for the two Cousins parts..Aarrgh!

But to be honest, I was a bit cool on the idea of replacing the movement entirely with a 'foreigner', because I've owned this particular Roamer from new, and I'd like to keep it all original as much as possible by repairing just the essential bits of it...it's just a purely sentimental geek thing, if you know what I mean?.

Anway, I've bored you enough with this saga, so any advice on the escapement issue would be much appreciated....


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there no chance you can restore the broken off 'star leg' Roamer Man? I haven't seen the part you are talking about, so I may be talking rubbish here, but is it possible to put the broken part back and solder it or something?

If this is a stupid idea, I'm sorry, but someone made all these parts in the first place, so... maybe.....

As for rusty setting levers and stems, you might be able to polish them up.

I've been watching Roger Smith videos and if he can make all those parts, maybe we can polish and 'fix' some tired ones. Just a thought.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

On the Roamer-watches info site it says MST = ETA2630 try having a look at that, lots of other useful info there as well.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

According to Ranfft http://www.ranfft.de...&2uswk&ETA_2630 the ETA2630 runs at 21600 bpm whereas the 2836 runs at 28800 bpm so (not being an expert) I would assume the escape wheel for the 2836 would not be the same as the 2630?

I did a Cousins look-up for Roamer calibre number 482 and Swiss part number 705 and it comes up with Escape wheel, 413 705 Cousins ref MST413705.

OOPs!! Sorry, the Cousins search function strikes again. That was for a different Roamer movement!!!!!!

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

DaveS said:


> According to Ranfft http://www.ranfft.de...&2uswk&ETA_2630 the ETA2630 runs at 21600 bpm whereas the 2836 runs at 28800 bpm so (not being an expert) I would assume the escape wheel for the 2836 would not be the same as the 2630?
> 
> I did a Cousins look-up for Roamer calibre number 482 and Swiss part number 705 and it comes up with Escape wheel, 413 705 Cousins ref MST413705.
> 
> ...


You had me going there for a minute, Dave..!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> You had me going there for a minute, Dave..!


Sorry mate, totally unintended. Thought I'd found your grail. Bugger!

Kind regards

Dave


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Tony1951 said:


> Is there no chance you can restore the broken off 'star leg' Roamer Man? I haven't seen the part you are talking about, so I may be talking rubbish here, but is it possible to put the broken part back and solder it or something?
> 
> If this is a stupid idea, I'm sorry, but someone made all these parts in the first place, so... maybe.....
> 
> ...


No chance of a repair I'm afraid, especially as the broken-off bit is now lost. But I've managed to get the setting lever more or less polished up for now, likewise the stem.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, do you now of any other watch that used the movement you are after other than Roamer ? as I have about 40 or so fix uppers/spares in all sorts of makes, so if you know I will have a look for you.

Cheers, John


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

plumsteadblue said:


> HI, do you now of any other watch that used the movement you are after other than Roamer ? as I have about 40 or so fix uppers/spares in all sorts of makes, so if you know I will have a look for you.
> 
> Cheers, John





plumsteadblue said:


> HI, do you now of any other watch that used the movement you are after other than Roamer ? as I have about 40 or so fix uppers/spares in all sorts of makes, so if you know I will have a look for you.
> 
> Cheers, John


Gotcha P.M - Cheers John


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone looks like we've got some Roamer enthusiasts! Why not register for the Roamer Owners club for free!


----------

